# What's the big deal?



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

I had never even heard of Morels until about 2weeks ago on another forum I visit. What's so good about them? I've never ate them, never picked, hell I just found out they existed. Guys on a Traditional Bowhunting forum are more proud of a big haul of Morels then a 10 point buck. My questions , are they better than portobellos (my favorite), how do you store them, and how do you go about getting started on the journey of Morel hunting? Any info you can give is more than I know...thanks


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm not telling


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

HI Rob
Not only great tasting but just plain fun to hunt em down.
Like an easter egg hunt for all ages.
Heck, I know a few folks that won't eat them, but still love to find them.
Try and buy some online and see what they cost. lol

Quite a bit of info on this forum already, but I'll add a couple of
helpful links that cover the basics.
http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/morels.htm
http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/morelhabitat.htm

good luck


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

to me, most of the fun is in the hunt and the search. the texture and color of the morel makes them very hard to find so its like an easter egg hunt. (like Mattt says!) plus when the finding is good its usually nice and warm after a long winter so its nice to be out in the woods. it relaxing. its challenging. imo its not really because morels are that good to eat (they are though) but thats not the primary attraction. theyre just fun to find.

plus just forgetting about every negative thing in your life (bills, work, etc etc..) when you step into the woods. and just concentrating on the search. its awesome. hard to explain i guess.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

hardwaterfan said:


> to me, most of the fun is in the hunt and the search. the texture and color of the morel makes them very hard to find so its like an easter egg hunt. (like Mattt says!) plus when the finding is good its usually nice and warm after a long winter so its nice to be out in the woods. it relaxing. its challenging. imo its not really because morels are that good to eat (they are though) but thats not the primary attraction. theyre just fun to find.
> 
> plus just forgetting about every negative thing in your life (bills, work, etc etc..) when you step into the woods. and just concentrating on the search. its awesome. hard to explain i guess.


Yep nothing quite like it athough it can get stressful when you see people in your spots lol.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

or when you find stumps. or when you see people walking really fast and constantly looking back at you over their shoulder. (i kinda laugh at that though) or when you find trash in the woods. but the good outweighs the bad. 

good luck out there guys! i have yet to spot my first....havent had a chance to look yet though.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

I live in Birch Run, any suggestions where to start looking?


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

In your area, around poplars and ash trees would be a good bet
for black morels which come up first.

mattt


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

In the woods


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

This is where i frequent for LOTSA info on morels

http://michiganmorels.com/funtalk/index.php

It's a harder hunt than deer or turkey, and they taste AWESOME. They will either hook ya or be no big deal. I've changed from deer being my fav. to mushrooms. learn trees like BTA (big tooth aspen) also called pople,poplar. and dying elm trees............good luck

jon


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

MAttt said:


> In your area, around poplars and ash trees would be a good bet
> for black morels which come up first.
> 
> mattt


thanks, would they be up in my area yet or should i give them som time?


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

RobFromFlint said:


> thanks, would they be up in my area yet or should i give them som time?


I've seen reports over the last week of first few blacks being picked
as far up as lewiston and down as low around lapeer.
Timing changes from year to year,know one really knows when,
and that what makes it fun and frustrating at the same time.
Get a couple friends or a girlfriend involved and it makes for a fun time.
Goodluck
mattt


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Whats the big deal???..well besides finding and comsuming these tastey fungii,it's just another chance to spend some time in the woods,do a little scouting,maybe find a shed or 2,put off other important chores,get some fresh air,exercise,spend time with family and friends,put off other important chores,view the wild life,listen to the birds,put off other important chores......did I mentiuon putting off other important chores?


----------



## Henpicker (May 20, 2008)

RobFromFlint said:


> I live in Birch Run, any suggestions where to start looking?


WARNING: Before you venture out you better take into account that you might get very sick!! So sick that you'll never be the same! :lol:


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

i think Skulldugary should emphasize the impotance of procrastination of the honey-do list!! henpicker failed to mention the sickness of this strange addiction!!! moohoohahahah!!!


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

RobFromFlint said:


> thanks, would they be up in my area yet or should i give them som time?


the Blacks are up already but a little on the small side

two of us picked over a hundred on Thursday not too far from where youre at

you need to find Big Tooth Aspen woods for the Black Morels....the season usually ends around the first week of May in your area

if you need more info, join the Michiganmorels.com website....i am a member and thats where i learned not just about Morels, but about the rest of the great edible shrooms available at various times of the year in Michigan

good luck

koby


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

> moohoohahahah!!!


yes...."welcome".....once you enter our realm.....you never leave!



> moohoohahahah!!!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Why yes Jon...during the picking season I've been known to procrastinate to the point just shy of horizontal eternal rest...just kidding,I would never put off until tomorrow what could be done today.....pppffft...yeah right.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

what's the big deal?? well robfromflint............there is a reason koby,skulldugary,hardwaterfan,henpicker,stumpjumper, and I follow each other to other sites in our endless search for more Mushroom info/satisfaction...................and I'll end this with another MOOHOOHAHAHA!!!:lol:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

jondahighlander said:


> what's the big deal?? well robfromflint............there is a reason koby,skulldugary,hardwaterfan,henpicker,stumpjumper, and I follow each other to other sites in our endless search for more Mushroom info/satisfaction...................and I'll end this with another MOOHOOHAHAHA!!!:lol:


 Hey, John. Shroomin is an addiction isn't it:evilsmile


----------

